# Puppy born without tail.



## Kingmidas (Jul 12, 2014)

I am an experienced breeder of Staffordshire bull terriers KC reg my beautiful dam has just had a litter of 7 pups on further inspection of 1 the poor lil beauties has no tail. She seems to have an anus and what appears to be a hole although she has a red spot on it and her vulva appears normal not overly red or swollen. Now I know puppies born with no anus the humane thing to do is to put them to sleep. I've haven't been able to work out if she is excrementing from this anus as mama is non to happy about me handling her more than a few seconds my plan was to wipe her as mama would to see if I could stimulate her to go but she's doing such a fab job of keeping them clean it's hard to tell. She's feeding well and not being pushed out of nest. Is it worth giving her 24 hours before I take to vets. And has anyone experienced anything like this before? I have not the worst defect we had in first ever litter was cleft palette. Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont have cats, but have had dogs in the past, but i would personally give it a bit longer, as long as the pup seems to be feeding and toileting ok, 
Probably someone with dogs who might have had some experience of this kind of thing


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Can you ring the vets and ask their advice ?

My gut instinct is to give the dog a chance and take to vets tomorrow. And I am not one to let live for livings sake.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

A quick google search seems to lean towards the fact that no tail in your breed indicates no anus which obviously means it is kinder to pup to sleep. 

Definitely contact a vet now who can tell you whether this needs to be looked at now or can be left for several hours.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Has the pup no tail at all?

Is there a stump of a tail where the bitch could have accidentally bitten through it?

If the pup seems well formed in every other way, I wouldn't worry too much, but I would definitely let your vet check her over, preferably on Monday, at the latest it that's the soonest you can.

If the pup has no anus, it wouldn't be immediately obvious, but would become so over the next twelve hours or so.

If she starts to show signs of distress, fussing, not feeding and making excessive noise, I would get her to your vet as an emergency.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Kingmidas said:


> I am an experienced breeder of Staffordshire bull terriers KC reg my beautiful dam has just had a litter of 7 pups on further inspection of 1 the poor lil beauties has no tail. She seems to have an anus and what appears to be a hole although she has a red spot on it and her vulva appears normal not overly red or swollen. Now I know puppies born with no anus the humane thing to do is to put them to sleep. I've haven't been able to work out if she is excrementing from this anus as mama is non to happy about me handling her more than a few seconds my plan was to wipe her as mama would to see if I could stimulate her to go but she's doing such a fab job of keeping them clean it's hard to tell. She's feeding well and not being pushed out of nest. Is it worth giving her 24 hours before I take to vets. And has anyone experienced anything like this before? I have not the worst defect we had in first ever litter was cleft palette. Any advice would be welcomed.


There is something known as Inverted tail, its often seen in Bulldogs and I think Frenchies too, with that it can appear that there isn't a tail. As far as I now it doesn't always mean problems other then that they need to be kept clean if it is this as they can get infected. Its more something that I know exists but not a lot about in detail. Don't now if this could be a possibility in the little one? You shoud be able to find out more about Inverted tails with a search.


----------



## Kingmidas (Jul 12, 2014)

She has an anus and what I can see seems to have hole aswell She's feeding and seems content no extra bloating. Def was never a tail formed and no bone for where a tail would begin. I've settled them down for the night heat pads etc. shall be up in a few hours to check. But either way she will be vet checked ASAP. Want to give her a fighting chance of survival. Thanks all for advice. Def something I've never come across before. Let's hope she's a lil miracle and grows up to be fighting fit.


----------



## Radost (Sep 12, 2018)

Hello, recently I had my first litter as a breeder and one of the puppies (out of three shiba inus) is exactly as Kingmidas described: female, no tail, has anus. She's feeding well and not being pushed out of nest. She is already over a week old.

I wanted to ask here, what happened to Kingmidas puppy? Did it grow normal? Is it healthy?

I want to prepare future owners in case there might be any problems for this puppy in future.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Radost said:


> Hello, recently I had my first litter as a breeder and one of the puppies (out of three shiba inus) is exactly as Kingmidas described: female, no tail, has anus. She's feeding well and not being pushed out of nest. She is already over a week old.
> 
> I wanted to ask here, what happened to Kingmidas puppy? Did it grow normal? Is it healthy?
> 
> I want to prepare future owners in case there might be any problems for this puppy in future.


We haven't heard anything from Kingmidas for years. 
Have you contacted the Shiba Inu breed club? They might know how affected dogs get on.


----------



## Radost (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes, I dropped an email to the club and meanwhile I google tail defects to educate myself.
It is a pity that Kingmidas has not logged in here since 2014.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

Really can't speak on individual cases as a dog can be born without a tail and be fine / healthy others have internal deformities that cause complications.


----------

